# Underwater cameras - whats your take?



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I"d like to get a underwater camera for ice fishing, and maybe checking for structure, etc. in the summer. 

I"m looking at aqua vu av micro II , aqua vue color micro, and the marcum underwater cameras. 

Can you all give me your recommendations, user input, experiences, etc. 

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

We use Vexilar fish scout...no complaints.


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

They have their limitations. They only view horizontally and they're pretty much useless in murky or muddy waters. That being said, If used in conjunction with a good sonar(Vexilar), You've got a nice set-up. JMO


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

MY friend just purchased a Marcum pan cam. Using it we have learned an awful lot about what you are seeing on your sonar is not what you thought it was, and also a lot about fish behavior and what to expect.

This will not ever replace a good sonar and not why it was built, coupled with a quality sonar it is an invaluable tool.

I usually set up 100' from him and I watch his pan cam on my cell phone connected via Wifi. I will be buying my own soon....


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

A prime example, when you see what looks like a fish coming off of the bottom or swiminng back to the bottom, 75% of the time that is not what is happening. What you are seeing is the fish swimming into the cone of the sonar and it is interpreted as a fish coming off of the bottom. 

It's actually swimming straight in from the same depth but you think it came off of bottom...

A lot of time you see a fish next to your jig and you think it is staring at it not biting, a lot of the time the fish turned the other direction and is looking away but still close to your jig. 

Important things to know we would have never figured out with out the camera.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an Aquavue Micro 2, and it's proven to be a game changer. I only use it ice fishing, not sure how useful it would be in summer.

It allows me to pinpoint structure, which is huge. Ever wonder why two people 20 feet apart have such different results? You'll probably find out with a camera. Typically it's structure for us and the closer guy wins.

Good example of things you learn, I thought I found a 12 foot deep weedbed last summer, pulled a bunch of walleyes off it last summer. Returned this winter, turns out it's a rocky area with boulders. Looks like it had weeds too, it's full of baitfish and has good winter action.

We're also using it to set up summer waypoints for trolling walleyes. This line of rocks runs about a half mile, but it's narrow. 

Also interesting how many fish approach but don't come in and it's good to see how they react to your presentation.

Aquavue has been a great company to work with, they've taken care of everything I've asked them to within warranty on a reconditioned unit.

It's also a lot of fun.

Get the accessories too (snake clamp, car charger, carry case and I recommend a camera compass).


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Vexilar FS 1000 that I only use for perch in clear, Northern lakes. You do learn a lot about how fish react to lures and presentation and what size they are (usually dinks). Draw back: you risk getting a big fish wrapped up in your camera cable. I prefer flashers in darker lakes for gills and specs. One other thing the glare on the screen sucks unless you are fishing inside a tent!


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Im hooked said:


> MY friend just purchased a Marcum pan cam. Using it we have learned an awful lot about what you are seeing on your sonar is not what you thought it was, and also a lot about fish behavior and what to expect.
> 
> This will not ever replace a good sonar and not why it was built, coupled with a quality sonar it is an invaluable tool.
> 
> I usually set up 100' from him and I watch his pan cam on my cell phone connected via Wifi. I will be buying my own soon....


A baitshop that I go to quite a bit in the winter and spring purchased one. I have to admit it's pretty cool. I like the idea of being able to set it up off in a distance and be able to see fish via Wifi. The owner was viewing the camera with his tablet. I think if you were to mount a tablet to some sort of stand then it would make for a winning combination. Plus it has a bigger screen than a cell phone.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

My buddy has a 19" moniter in his shanty to view the camera on....

It's pretty sick.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I would not be surprised if one of these days the technology will allow you to use your cell phone and a small cam to see what is below the surface.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Im hooked said:


> My buddy has a 19" moniter in his shanty to view the camera on....
> 
> It's pretty sick.


That's what I call Fish TV. I used a camera once and had a perch suck in a beaded spoon and I never even felt it.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

TVCJohn said:


> I would not be surprised if one of these days the technology will allow you to use your cell phone and a small cam to see what is below the surface.


I can view his camera on my cell phone from over 100' away....


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

Also look at C Fish. Mine is 3 years old now and I love it. Just wish It came in color.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Milbo said:


> I have a Vexilar FS 1000 that I only use for perch in clear, Northern lakes. You do learn a lot about how fish react to lures and presentation and what size they are (usually dinks). Draw back: you risk getting a big fish wrapped up in your camera cable. I prefer flashers in darker lakes for gills and specs. One other thing the glare on the screen sucks unless you are fishing inside a tent!


Great point about using them indoors only, mine is worthless out in the sun. Of course I'd be worthless fishing without a shanty.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Marcum LX9. I love the camera. The screen is a lot bigger than the vexilars plus you can over lay the flasher, graph, or gauges. Set it up how ever you want. I use the camera when setting up tip ups along a weed line. Plus i also like the fact that the camera gives its depth and water temp. Plus the direction it is facing. I am real happy with the purchase.


----------



## EyeTaker (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the Aqua Vu 715c, it has the heated LCD screen and opens up a whole new world when used for ice fishing. As stated above, structure, fish habits, aggressiveness, tactics, etc. you can really learn a lot. A flasher is preferred more, but the camera with a panning option is awsome.


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

EyeTaker said:


> ...... As stated above, structure, fish habits, aggressiveness, tactics, etc. you can really learn a lot. .......


I am addicted to watching the fish. Have an old style Aqua Vue that sits on the ice next to my sonar. Down side is that with more equipment I do not move around as much as I maybe should. Up side is that I may be catching just as many fish anyway by finessing them individually into biting.


----------



## Renegade07 (Feb 1, 2010)

Opey said:


> Also look at C Fish. Mine is 3 years old now and I love it. Just wish It came in color.


I just picked one up this year, so far I love it. 

A camera in general can be useful, been using mine out on the bay and can see if the fish are interested in whatever I have down in the water and how they react.


----------



## troy_911 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought marcum pan cam great idea but needs better panning motor mine was broke the second time I used It needles to say it went back to the store the picture is a little grainy believe it or not my buddy's black and white fish tv gets better picture wider and farther but color is nice


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Only thing I can add is that it is great to have the cam along when you have kids with you, they'll watch that thing all day without getting bored! Pretty cool when you can see a pike cruise buy, drop a minnow in front of the cam, and watch the attack. downright scarey at times!


----------

